# DSL Cannot find KNOPPIX file system



## 0123456789 (Jul 9, 2007)

I extracted Damn Small Linux Embedded Zip according to Pendrivelinux instructions and used syslinux. I rebooted but kept getting Cannot find KNOPPIX file system...Sorry. I tried the same version of DSL on the same USB and the same computer before and it worked but now it doesn't.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Does DSL use UFS? Whatever, I'd suggest for starters that you redownload and redo your USB drive since it sounds like the file system is not being found, possibly due to some corruption or an incomplete download/installation.


----------

